# The CLASSROOM - for readers and authors of children's books...



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

As an author of children's/YA fiction, I've started this thread to discuss children's books, old and new, to recommend any recent examples and share thoughts on the YA/children's market. 

All are welcome, so pull up a chair and a steaming mug of coffee and let's swap thoughts.

Why do you read children's fiction? What are your favourite authors? Why do write it? What makes a great children's/YA book?

Personally, I would not write in any other genre. Children's fiction for me is the most challenging (in terms of stretching the imagination) and pleasurable genre in which to work.

And being the father of the most beautiful 15 month old girl, Alice, then I know one day I can share all my stories with her....


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Surely there must be others like me out there


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll pull up a chair.  I'm trying different genre's right now, to see where my niche is, but one of my current WIP's is geared towards the YA audience.

I love reading children's books, mostly because I have three young children.  I love to see the sparkle in their eyes while they're reading a book with me, and the feedback is great. They have so many ideas.  My oldest is 9 (going to be 10) and he gets so many ideas from reading other books.  Right now they're reading two books by a kindleboarder and they're having a blast.

I still always fall back on my favorite YA books, sort of like comfort food.  Flowers for Algernon, Up a Road Slowly, and The Giver are my favorites.  They're all about growing up, in one form or fashion.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, I'm delighted you joined me, Julie. I was getting very lonely . I'll look forward to seeing your WIP when it's ready. And it's wonderful your children are so enamoured with reading. At the moment, my 15 month old, ALice, is more enamoured with ripping pages out of books. Ahh, well...


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

A lot of my reading tends toward literary thrillers these days, but I read some YAs. I tend to pic up books in the same genres and styles that I read in books written for older readers.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Then nice to have you with us, Sydney. It seems to me that there are a very few children's writers in the Kindle world. Any reasons why that may be? Illustrations?


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I cynically stand in the back of "The Classroom" as a beaten-down, frustrated husk of a teacher, with my book Learn Me Good?


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

Hopefully before the year's out, my YA novel The Goblin Princess will be re-released as my Children of the Dragon was. I tend to read the books my kids have picked up (but they seem to stay within my favotite genre: Horror, outside of the Potter books) As an adult, I enjoyed The Spiderwick tales and The Cirque Du Freak series and though a lot of what I write I wouldn't consider YA, I do avoid using unnecessary profanity and sexual situations knowing somewhere along the line my kids are going to read my work.

My newest novella, Behind The Stained Glass is a prime example.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Of course you can 'Learnme'. And great to have you here, Keith. I enjoyed Cirque Du Freak. Hated the film though.


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

Haven't seen the film since it looked like a hodge-podge of the first 3 books.


----------



## AJB (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll join you, Carl. I love YA books and am delighted to be finding more through my kids, who are about to become teenagers. Diana Wynne Jones is my all-time favourite and inspiration, but I also love Eoin Colfer, Terry Pratchett and Megan Whalen Turner. I'm looking forward to reading the Hunger Games books, too (once my library gets round to buying them!).

I see writing for a YA audience as writing for everyone over the age of about 12. I'm not thinking about just teens when I'm writing - I hope that older people will find my stories satisfying, too, in the way that I enjoy those books by other authors. I do test them out on my daughter though, to make sure that she approves.

Amanda


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Wonderful to have you here, Amanda. My daughter is only 15 months old and my finest critic: she just looks at me, drools abit and giggles a lot. Anyway, it's great to have you on board. I'm a big Colfer fan, too.


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

"I'm not thinking about just teens when I'm writing - I hope that older people will find my stories satisfying, too..."

My thoughts exactly. When I write stories such as _A Storm To Remember_, _Children of the Dragon_, _Behind The Stained Glass_, I write them with the idea for all to enjoy. The young and the young at heart.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, I'm exactly the same, Keith. As I say in my blurb, I seriously hope I write for children of all ages.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello Carl!

I have one book for middle grade children, the rest are for young adults and adults.

I was thinking about how to explain why I wrote a middle grade children book. My conclusion is that I have the child, teen and adult in me. 

(I hope that made sense)  


Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, Carl. Night Camp is my only children's book so far, though I've started a sequel.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

It certainly does Vianka. And how's the sequel going, LC. Glad to have you both on board.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I've got a great idea and a pretty good start on a middle grade novel, but it's stalled.  I'm hoping I can get back to it soon.  I started it because I'm a teacher, and my students know I write.  They are *always* asking to read what I'm writing, but my content is definitely not child-friendly .  I wanted to try something that they could share.  Even if I never get it up to publishing polish, I hope I can at least get a first draft done to share with them.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea, Reese. You may find (that with their enthusiasm) that you fall in love with the genre. . I never set out to write for children, and then I found an idea that I just had to pursue. Now I wouldn't write for any other genre.


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

"Now I wouldn't write for any other genre."

What about when your current readers grow up? Even the Harry Potter series grew darker with each book as the initial batch of readers grew along with Harry. I wouldn't rule the idea out.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Then I'll write for their kids


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Of course you can 'Learnme'. And great to have you here, Keith. I enjoyed Cirque Du Freak. Hated the film though.


I liked the film but I haven't read that series yet. I love the Demonata series though so I should get around to Cirque.

I write stories for my children - not to publish, just for them. I've written a couple of y/a novels but again, I haven't attempted to publish those.

I enjoy children/teen books. I'm reading Fantastic Mr. Fox to my children at the moment, I love Roald Dahl.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Claire. I'm a huge fan of Dahl, too. I'm delighted you could join us.   x


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> It certainly does Vianka. And how's the sequel going, LC. Glad to have you both on board.


I decided to take November and December off from writing. I will continue the sequel sometime next year 

Thank you for asking!

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Then enjoy your break, Vianka. We all need a time out every now and again.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Does anyone have good children's book recommendations of late?


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all! I also write for kids/teens! 

I have three full novels at the moment -- my YA is available on the Kindle, but my two mid-grades are languishing on my hard drive at the moment. There are also several early readers (aimed at the 7-9 age range) hanging around somewhere, too.

I think writing for kids is both freeing and empowering. There is so much more room to add in all the silly, wonderful things that kids enjoy (as long as the story allows, of course) yet they can smell a fraud 10 miles away, and I love that part. 

I'm wondering, though, about publishing anything on the Kindle below the YA level. Sure, my 10-year-old has her own Kindle (to keep her hands off of mine!), but how many kids really have access to one? Is it worth all the effort for that age, or would it be better to continue pursing a more traditional track for kids books? Do any of you have experience and/or thoughts on the matter? 

Let's see, as for recommendations . . . have you read any of these?

The Strangely Beautiful Life of Miss Percy Parker, Leanna Renee Hieber
Tempest Rising, Nicole Peeler
Fragile Eternity, Melissa Marr (or any of the Wicked Lovely series)
The Monstrumologist, Rick Yancey
Forest of Hands and Teeth (and its sequel, The Dead Tossed Waves), Carrie Ryan
Wintergirls, Laurie Halse Anderson
Hush, Hush, Becca Fitzpatrick
The Graveyard Book (reread), Neil Gaiman
Demon Lexicon (and its sequel Demon's Covenant), Sarah Rees Brennan 

There are more, of course, but these are some that I've really enjoyed this year (and as you can see, I tend toward the paranormal . . .)


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello All-

While I am currently known as a humor writer, the truth is, I have written quite a bit for children.  I am currently in the process of rewriting and editing a book I wrote 16 years ago.  It is a parallel pirate adventure between a pirate and two boys in today's world.  I wrote it for my kids in a location specific manner and am trying to rework it to be more generic in locale.  It is more of an early to middle reader (think Goosebumps level) and even to this day, my kids (in their 20's) still talk about it.

I also have begun a series geared toward girls aimed at more of a middle reader, not quite YA.  

My shameful admission?  These books make me more nervous than anything else I have ever written.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you Debi and Betsala. How wonderful to have you both here. And lovely to meet you.  Thanks for the reccs, Debi. I clearly still have plenty to read. And Betsala, there is nothing shameful about that.
Carl


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you find that children's and youth fiction are Kindle friendly?


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the KB and glad I came across this thread. One of my books, _Sam and the Dragon_, is a children's book. Earlier you mentioned that illustrations may be keeping children's writers from the Kindle world. I think that probably has much to do with it, but _Sam And The Dragon_ is currently only available as an ebook. It took several attempts and uploads at Smashwords to get the formatting right so I know what kind of a challenge it can be. You have to make sure your illustrations retain detail when displayed in grayscale and you have to make sure they're sized correctly to fit the screens. If anyone's interested, I did document my experience and put it up on my website. (As I mentioned, I'm new here, so I don't know if it's permissible to post a link to it, but my web address is in my profile.)

Eric


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

ericbt said:


> Hi, I'm new to the KB and glad I came across this thread. One of my books, _Sam and the Dragon_, is a children's book. Earlier you mentioned that illustrations may be keeping children's writers from the Kindle world. I think that probably has much to do with it, but _Sam And The Dragon_ is currently only available as an ebook. It took several attempts and uploads at Smashwords to get the formatting right so I know what kind of a challenge it can be. You have to make sure your illustrations retain detail when displayed in grayscale and you have to make sure they're sized correctly to fit the screens. If anyone's interested, I did document my experience and put it up on my website. (As I mentioned, I'm new here, so I don't know if it's permissible to post a link to it, but my web address is in my profile.)
> 
> Eric


Are you satisfied with the grayscale version of your illustrations? And have you found ebooks to be a success for your children's fiction? I think I am old school on this (years spent in the school system doing read alouds) and am trying to allow myself to overcome the e illustration hurdle.


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Betsala said:


> Are you satisfied with the grayscale version of your illustrations? And have you found ebooks to be a success for your children's fiction? I think I am old school on this (years spent in the school system doing read alouds) and am trying to allow myself to overcome the e illustration hurdle.


I have to start by admitting I don't yet have a Kindle (hopefully for X-mas) and Kindle-for-PC shows the illustrations in color. But I have been told by those with a Kindle that it presents quite well. I did convert each of the illustrations to grayscale to see how well they converted before I uploaded the first trial, and yes, I was satisfied that they retained a sufficient level of detail after the conversion. But this isn't always true for everything. Some colors that look very different, can convert to almost the same shade in grayscale, so detail can be lost. Photographs are especially susceptible to this and often look bad when converted. So whoever is preparing the illustrations needs to be aware of this and if necessary, alter the images to compensate.

Obviously, we all prefer color images and eventually the Kindle will have a color screen, but until then, as long as sufficient care is taken to prepare the images, the grayscale illustrations work.

As for my success level, I don't have enough sales of any of my books to draw a conclusion. I'm new to marketing in general and Amazon doesn't offer sufficient tools to determine the effectiveness of any marketing. I can say that I have had at least as much success with my children's book as I have had with my Sci-Fi novels.

Eric


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I think so, Betsala. Of course, my book doesn;t need illustrations. As far as my target audience goes, I think the Kindle world is perfect. For one thing, young readers are more prepared to accept ebooks than many of my generation. Personally,, I love my Kindle and I love DTB's. I've sold pretty well, I think, in the six weeks I've been 'live'. Saying that, the vast majority of my readers have been older ones. At the moment, I'm not sure how many younger readers actually have Kindles.

Carl


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> I think so, Betsala. Of course, my book doesn;t need illustrations. As far as my target audience goes, I think the Kindle world is perfect. For one thing, young readers are more prepared to accept ebooks than many of my generation. Personally,, I love my Kindle and I love DTB's. I've sold pretty well, I think, in the six weeks I've been 'live'. Saying that, the vast majority of my readers have been older ones. At the moment, I'm not sure how many younger readers actually have Kindles.
> 
> Carl


I have a Kindle and haven't missed DTB's at all. I just wasn't sure how many kids have ereaders. As a former Reading Paraprofessional, I am truly torn about which I find more effective for children who are reading. . .but that's MY problem, right?


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Betsala said:


> I have a Kindle and haven't missed DTB's at all. I just wasn't sure how many kids have ereaders. As a former Reading Paraprofessional, I am truly torn about which I find more effective for children who are reading. . .but that's MY problem, right?


I don't think many kids have ereaders, but many of them have access to one and I think there needs to be appropriate material available for all ages and reading levels. I also think parents should be able to read with their children on their laps using the Kindle as well as they do with a DTB, so that includes picture books as well as chapter books.

Eric


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

To be honest, Betsale, as long as kids are reading then I'm happy


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would like to add a parent's point of view.  I have a 3 year old and would LOVE to read ebooks with color illustrations to my son.  But it would more likely be on a tablet with a kindle/nook app (or a future Color DX) than on my K3 due to the small screen.  Neither are available right now, but I have no doubt that it will come since B&N is adding color their children's section with Nook Color. I'm hoping Amazon will follow suit soon.  Until then, I'll wait patiently and continue buying them and making weekly trips to the library.

I did purchase a sample children's book on my android phone a few days ago to test it out, but to my disappointment, illustrations were still grey instead of color.  So that helped make my decision to hold off on buying a tablet (for now).


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

That does sound wise, Meeko


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> I would like to add a parent's point of view. I have a 3 year old and would LOVE to read ebooks with color illustrations to my son. But it would more likely be on a tablet with a kindle/nook app (or a future Color DX) than on my K3 due to the small screen. Neither are available right now, but I have no doubt that it will come since B&N is adding color their children's section with Nook Color. I'm hoping Amazon will follow suit soon. Until then, I'll wait patiently and continue buying them and making weekly trips to the library.
> 
> I did purchase a sample children's book on my android phone a few days ago to test it out, but to my disappointment, illustrations were still grey instead of color. So that helped make my decision to hold off on buying a tablet (for now).


Perhaps the sample you got was prepared with grayscale images. Some were prepared that way because none of the devices had color screens. I'd direct you to my sample, but the sample on Amazon is too short and only shows the cover and front matter, none of the illustrations. I tried to get Amazon to make it longer so it would include them, but they replied that there's nothing they can do. I wish they would allow 40% sample like Smashwords does, although a phone is probably too small a screen anyway.

I did see an article the other day about a new color e-ink display. I don't think it's ready for prime-time but they're getting there, so eventually all of the devices will be color without the need for eye-straining backlight.

Eric


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I  agree 40% would be better.


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> I agree 40% would be better.


I didn't really word that well. Smashwords allows you to specify how big your sample is. 40% is what I set mine at. Amazon has an unchangeable 10% which for 250 page novel provides an adequate sample, but for a 24 page childrens book is only the cover and front matter. Software wise, it shouldn't be too difficult to let the publisher/author specify a different percentage to use for the sample. And in my opinion, considering other places allow you to specify selected pages or page ranges for sampling, it's something they should be doing.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

ericbt said:


> although a phone is probably too small a screen anyway.
> 
> I did see an article the other day about a new color e-ink display. I don't think it's ready for prime-time but they're getting there, so eventually all of the devices will be color without the need for eye-straining backlight.
> Eric


I read a rumor last week that Amazon is making their own tablet & app store, so I got a bit excited, so that's why I was testing it out on my phone. I would rather buy that since it would be multi-functional. I would never pay $250 for Nook color or color eink for a device that I would only read children's books on. Considering the length of books for my son's age, I wouldn't be straining my eyes very long since we only read two each night.

Oh how I hope that rumor was true!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I've not heard that rumour, meeko. And I know what you mean. My daughter is 16 months old and we get through three a night in ten minutes


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

I hadn't heard that rumor either.  But I'm not sure I'd be interested in it.  I don't yet have a Kindle but part of the reason I want one is to not be distracted by the other functions of a full pad.  I've got a laptop that accomplishes that quite well already.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

[email protected] I do have a Kindle and I'm still distracted by everything else.


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Noooooo!  Say it ain't soooooo!


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

ericbt said:


> I hadn't heard that rumor either. But I'm not sure I'd be interested in it. I don't yet have a Kindle but part of the reason I want one is to not be distracted by the other functions of a full pad. I've got a laptop that accomplishes that quite well already.


My reasons for wanting the tablet isn't for reading adult fiction...I have my lovely k3 for that. I hate the clunky/heavy laptop so I was considering putting a netbook on my Christmas list. But then I ran across the amazon rumor. If its true, I can kill two birds with one stone (as my grandpa used to say) and get a tablet & a devise with the ability to read children's books to my son.. I don't think Android tablets can access the app store right now to get a kindle or Nook app. But if Amazon makes their own tablet, they will find a way to put the kindle app on it.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Eric, it is soooooooooo


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm currently reading TimeRiders by Alex Scarrow which is quite good. Anyone read any good children's/YA novels lately?


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I recently read The Shadow of the Wind, Carlos Ruiz Zafon, a novel for adults. I understand some of his previous works were for younger readers. I need to go back and peruse those.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, I don't know why I didn't see this thread sooner. But maybe it was fate it popped up tonight. I've had two middle reader novels on Kindle now. One for almost two years, and one since May. They are a series, and have fairies. But I tell you, marketing children's books are difficult when you have no name recognition.

Parents and grandparents seem to buy for most kids 8-12. So you have to market to them. From children that read it on the Kindle, it tends to be their parent's or grandparent's. I don't think the Kindle is being bought for 8-12 year old kids, though I think more teens have them right now. There may be a trickle down effect, like children getting the older Kindle versions as parents upgrade. 

I have to mention to the other teachers/writers, I have students that ask me when the third book will be ready. They are begging to hear the first manuscript. I think it's always a good sign even if they are your students. But I'm also modeling the writing process. Happens after the whole school knows you've written two books. It all becomes part of the teachable moment, and students don't look at authors the same anymore. 

So, that's what I've found out over the last couple of years. Who knows what the ereader market holds for us later. I know children's books are a bit of a hard sell right now for Indie authors, or least, this is what I've found so far. But I must say, Kindle readers are by far the most loyal fans. *wink*


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Sid,

And welcome, Tiffany. We may be kindred spirits. There are certainly less children's authors on Kindle as I expected and it's lovely to meet a fellow one. I've only been an author here for about 7 weeks but I think you are absolutely right. Clearly, there are very few readers below sixteen with Kindles. This will change over the coming years so it is good to begin developping a career at this stage in the Kindle's development. I certainly think that more and more parents will use the Kindle to read to their children before bed, so I think there will be a big market (one day) for the 5 - 8 children's book.

Personally, I haven't found any prejudice or disinterest from adult readers with my 9 - 12 book 'The Time Hunters'. It's sold 850 copies in the last seven weeks and garnered some lovely reviews. I'm very pleased with that. Carl


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

I like Sonya Hartnett's books. Particularly Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Carl

Great idea.  All 3 of my books are middle grade novels and I am a teacher as some other authors here.

RG


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the rec, Luke. And lovely to have you with us, RG. How have your experiences as a children's author been?

Carl


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

It is exciting to have people read what I have written but it is not as easy to market as many adults are not as keen to read middle grade fiction.  My class is excited though!

What about you?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I can see that. As I wrote earlier, I think the children's market will really blossom on the Kindle in the next few years. What with colour and image capacity for piccy books. Personally, there's been a very warm response to 'Time Hunters'. I've had dozens and dozens of adults write to me saying how they were surprised to enjoy it as much as they did. I think it will be different with my second book for 5 - 8 year olds 'The Night they Nicked Saint Nick'. I don't think that will sell many at all, because of the nature of the target audience. Hopefully, the fact that it's a Xmas book might mean a good December, but obviously it will cease come January. What age is middle grade? I'm English, so please forgive me 
Carl


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

It's fine-  I didn't know until recently.  From what I gather - middle grade is about 8 years to early teen - from there is YA


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahh, I see. Thanks, RC. I think in a few years Kindle will be enormous for the children's author. I have a sixteen month old daughter and we get through about four books a week with her. Imagine when she's older and I can have all her nighttime stories on one machine. I'm certain other parents will feel the same.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I started sharing my writing with my class as a Writing Workshop model. It has carried on to show all the steps, to revising, different drafts, and of course, the final draft of a book. So, it's taken about 3 years for the first book, 2 for the second. So, I've taught 5 classes now using my writing as a model. I had one of my older students that is in Jr. High now get so excited and overwhelmed when she saw me doing a book signing at Borders in the mall. Great teaching moment. Of course, she had to tell everyone I'd been her teacher, and of course, I'm modeling what authors do. 

If anything, becoming an author has really added to my teaching. All my students leave my class with some love of writing. That's, of course, worth doing all the writing in the first place. Not to mention all the writing techniques and strategies I pick up at conferences, and bring back and teach myself. Good to see fellow teachers and writers out there. It's good to find the support since writing is such a solo operation most of the time.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. All my students were checking out amazon and some of my web interviews when they should have been working today.   I couldn't bring myself to tell them off.lol


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello Carl,

Thanks for starting the thread, and congrats on the success of The Time Hunters!

Interesting perspectives so far. I've been wondering when amazon would start marketing the kindle to kids/parents of kids, and came across a commercial last night, where a grandmother asks her grandson what he likes. He proceeds to name a number of topics, and the grandmother ends up buying him a kindle for Christmas.

As a father, my oldest, 8, enjoys actual reading on the kindle. Whereas the younger kids (6,5) like the interactivity and color of an iPad. 

I think we're headed in the right direction for the kindle to gain more ground among kids. There are a lot of middle-grade titles out there, with more to come. Now it's just a matter of waiting for the price to dip down so that more parents will buy them for their kids. Also, I can see how it could be useful for schools with textbooks and required reading....

Take care...


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Vikram,

Glad you've joined us.  And yes, I'm delighted with the way 'Time Hunters' has been received. I completely agree with your points regarding the future of the Kindle for young people. Actually, I'm very excited about it. There are not as many children's authors publishing on Kindle as I would have thought, and I can imagine (in a couple of years time) that it will have captured the imagination of millions of kids and parents. Personally, I think it's a really exciting time for writers for children. I also think the Kindle will encourage children to read even more.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> But it would more likely be on a tablet with a kindle/nook app (or a future Color DX) than on my K3 due to the small screen. Neither are available right now,


Actually it is available! I got my daughter an Android tablet for Christmas and put both Kindle for Android and Nook for Android on there. Just search for "Android tablet"

Oh and there's both for iPad too.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

My books are middle grade and up. When I had started writing my adventure trilogy, I was (naively) thinking that it would be a book for all ages. In a way, it is; but from the moment the first book was out, I also saw how wrong I was. Clean stuff with no sex scenes or strong language, with a 12 year old protagonist, automatically gets labeled as children's book, whether you like it or not. (Don't ask me how Dickens had pulled it off with _Oliver Twist_.)

I do see now that my books are best suited for middle grade readers and teens. That's fine with me. I've also had a 101 year old comment that she loved my book, so I'm happy.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Carl,
My new book The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is probably for middle-grade and up. I'm not sure yet since it has only been out for one month who it will appeal to. I wrote it to be like a modern-day Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew type of novel because I enjoyed reading those myself.
I will have to wait and see!
Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

How many of you have middle grade reader books in paperback or plan to publish in paperback? The Boy (age 10) doesn't really like to read, but is required to read 30 minutes a day for school, so I'm always on the lookout for books he might enjoy. He likes humor, sports, and sci fi. He recently finished Night Camp--finally--and quite liked it. I would get some of your books for him, but not in ebook. Good heavens, he can barely move from point A to point B without knocking something over. I would never trust him with my Kindle. The Boy always means well, but things have a way of blowing up in his face--or breaking. One of his favorite phrases is: "Don't worry. You can glue it back together."  

Linda


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Linda,

I think he might enjoy My Sparkling Misfortune. It is a fast and funny read with knights, villains, princes, and a dragon!  The paperback has 10 illustrations done by a professional artist. It is $9.99 on Amazon.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Linda,

Your post made me laugh! I have boys and although they don't break much I'm constantly startling at the loud noises when their friends are over--not sure what was dropped!

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is in paperback for $8.97!

Delyse


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> How many of you have middle grade reader books in paperback or plan to publish in paperback? The Boy (age 10) doesn't really like to read, but is required to read 30 minutes a day for school, so I'm always on the lookout for books he might enjoy. He likes humor, sports, and sci fi. He recently finished Night Camp--finally--and quite liked it. I would get some of your books for him, but not in ebook. Good heavens, he can barely move from point A to point B without knocking something over. I would never trust him with my Kindle. The Boy always means well, but things have a way of blowing up in his face--or breaking. One of his favorite phrases is: "Don't worry. You can glue it back together."
> 
> Linda


Linda, my son is 10 years old and offered to be a beta reader for another kindleboards author. The book was Scourge: A Grim Doyle Adventure by David H. Burton. We began reading it via Kindle PC with both him and my 7 year old daughter. They absolutely loved the book and because we were only reading about a chapter a night, they couldn't wait to get up the next morning to read later on that day. It's a fantastic journey in a mechanical world, where Grim meets all sorts of fantastical characters. My son enjoyed it so much he asked for the paperback book so that he could do his book report on it (which is due in January).

David's also writing a ghostly tale that my kids really enjoy (but it's not finished) called _Billy Bones_. He's posted up to chapter 5 on his website http://davidhburton.com/?page_id=3973.

I strongly recommend you have him check the sample and see what he thinks! (Paperback is available for Scourge)


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Julie!! ... I'm a little behind on Billy Bones and really need to get back to that!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the book suggestions. I'll definitely check them out and if they don't look too difficult for his reading level, the Boy is going to get a surprise package on Christmas day.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

davidhburton said:


> I'm a little behind on Billy Bones and really need to get back to that!!


From Sonya: Please, pretty please!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I've written a children's adventure series for ages 8-12. They involve fairies that aren't cutie or super girlie. They follow more the myth and legend formula than Disney versions which tend to be more girl culture oriented.
The Lost Secret of Fairies http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Crystal-Chronicles/dp/1425146716
The Lost Secret of the Green Man http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Green-Man-Chronicles/dp/142692156X

Both of my fantasy adventure books have gotten interest from boys and girls. I got a great review from an 8 year old boy on Reader Views Kids. http://www.readerviewskids.com/ReviewTurnerTheLostSecretofFaries.html

Both my books are in paperback on Amazon.com or Barnes and Nobles.com. Listing varies with discounts, but it averages with discount on Amazon.com to $11.04. It's listed for $12.99, but I've seen it discounted down to $7.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> From Sonya: Please, pretty please!


Will do!!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, some great suggestions here., Thanks everyone.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And a Happy New Year to everyone on this thread


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've just uploaded my YA novel _Mystery at Ocean Drive_ (waiting for the new cover to show). It was written at the request of school teachers who wanted a Hardy Boys-type adventure story that would appeal to teenage boys who are reluctant readers. When I submitted it to a publisher it was rejected with the comment "It's too much like a Hardy Boys story". 

It was a runner-up in the Pan Macmillan 2010 YA novel competition, but didn't get a publishing contract so I decided to e-publish.


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

I did get a Kindle for Christmas and couldn't wait to check out my children's book on it.  
I'm not disappointed, but the images are not as crisp as I thought they would be.  Apparently, the software I was using to view the images in grayscale before publication allow for more shade variations than eInk provides, but overall I'm still pleased.  I will be raising the price back to $2.99 the first of the year and I've decided to release a full color DTB edition through CreateSpace, hopefully about the same time.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Great, Eric. Let me know how the createspace DTB goes. I'm thinking of doing it myself.


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Great, Eric. Let me know how the createspace DTB goes. I'm thinking of doing it myself.


So far, it's been kind of a nightmare, but that's mostly my fault. I was rushing to get the proofs in time for Christmas so I could give print copies to my grand-nieces who came up with the name, Sam And The Dragon. My first attempt was rejected because the resolution of the images was too low. I re-did the document with higher resolution images, but when I converted the book from DOC to PDF, it lost a page and I didn't notice and ordered 5 proof copies. Then my brother (who did the illustrations) noticed the missing page in the PDF, so I fixed it, uploaded, and ordered another 5 proofs. All ten proofs came the same day, (but they were in time for Christmas and my nieces). Unfortunately, the text didn't show as well in print as on the screen because I included the text as part of the image and when I resized the images, it resized the text and made it a little fuzzy. Good enough to give to the little girls for Christmas, but not good enough to sell to paying customers. So, I have re-done the document again and I'm still waiting for the proof (only ordered one copy this time because I knew it wouldn't make it in time for Christmas.) It's been a learning experience, but I didn't document it like I did formatting the ebook for Smashwords.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahh, thanks for that. I'm sure you'll get there in the end. Obviously my books are just print so that may be better. What about the cover? Can that be as fancy as a normal paperback?


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

I think that's mostly up to you.  There is a template that you can download based on the size and pagecount of your interior file.  The template shows the safe areas and where the ISBN barcode goes, so you have to work your images and text around that.  I chose to remove the border that's on my ebook cover, because I can't trust the margins will be consistent enough when it gets trimmed.  (They recommend against a border near the trim area.)  My brother provided the image for the front cover and I used text and one of the images he created while coming up with the front for the back.  For me, the hard part of the cover was what to say on the back.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, Eric, for the info. Most kind, sir. How have your sales been over Xmas. I hope you've done well.
Carl


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Is anyone selling illustrated chapter books for the 7 - 12 yrs market? I would like to upload my print books as e-books, but don't want to go to a lot of work if these don't sell well as e-books. My books do have a few colour illustrations, but are mostly in black & white. I didn't see any childrens books in the top 100 kindle sellers.


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

My December sales have doubled over November, and I'm extremely happy about that, but it doesn't seem like Christmas had anything to do with it.  Sales were spread across the month and there hasn't been a single sale since Christmas.  I have yet to sell a single DTB edition of my novels through CS/Amazon.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hiya Jan. My books are all text so I don't really know. As for there being no kids books in the top 100, well that's absolutely right. It takes a lot of sales to make the Top 100 and I don't think the market is big enough just yet.

I found Christmas  provided quite an upswing in sales, Eric. Ironically, however, not with my Christmas book 'The Night They Nicked Saint Nick'. 'The Time Hunters' sold 59 copies on Xmas day and has maintained a higher than average figure ever since. And as I haven't done any different promotion I can only put it down to new Kindlers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Hiya Jan. My books are all text so I don't really know. As for there being no kids books in the top 100, well that's absolutely right. It takes a lot of sales to make the Top 100 and I don't think the market is big enough just yet.
> 
> I found Christmas provided quite an upswing in sales, Eric. Ironically, however, not with my Christmas book 'The Night They Nicked Saint Nick'. 'The Time Hunters' sold 59 copies on Xmas day and has maintained a higher than average figure ever since. And as I haven't done any different promotion I can only put it down to new Kindlers.


Thanks for the info. I believe Kindle are working on a colour e-reader so that could make a difference.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm certain it will, Jan


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, I've just finished 'The Hunger Games' so thanks for those that recommended it to me. I loved it


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, and reading Catching Fire - Hunger Games 2 now and really enjoying that.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Under the name of Miriam Aronson, I'm the co-author with Jeff Aronson of the Little Mike and Maddie series of children's picture books about motorcycles. Here's a website if you're interested to take a look-see:

http://walkerpublishing.net/

Always wanted to write children's books about my dogs, and finally did. Lots of work, but fun experience.

Miriam


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Wonderful, Miriam. And welcome to the CLASSROOM. 

Anyone reading any good children's  books at the moment?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been reading the sequel to 'The Hunger Hames' - Catching Fire. Again, very good.


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

I read tons of YA and a good smattering of middle-grade. I love the imagination in these books, and I've never really grown up, so I guess that's why I like them. I've written for a YA audience and would love to write even younger, but it's quite challenging to write that young and I take my hat off to authors who can do this successfully.

Some of my favorite authors: Garth Nix, Megan Whalen Turner, Cinda Williams Chima, Markus Zusak, J.K. Rowling, Tolkien, Silvana De Mari, Angie Sage.

If you haven't read The Last Dragon by Silvana De Mari, I'd recommend it.

Oh, I also wanted to say that I have a Nook Color - great for ebooks with color!


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Sam and the Dragon is now available in print through CreateSpace and Amazon.  It's been less than a week and somebody even bought a copy already.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Today I doubled my sales of Mystery at Ocean Drive - sold a second copy


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Yay, Jan. Great news.   From small acorns and all that ...

And thanks, Linda. Nice to see you here.


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

ericbt said:


> Sam and the Dragon is now available in print through CreateSpace and Amazon. It's been less than a week and somebody even bought a copy already.


Hey, Eric, I downloaded Sam and the Dragon on my nook color through Smashwords. It looks terrific! And the story is really cute!


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Linda Ash said:


> Hey, Eric, I downloaded Sam and the Dragon on my nook color through Smashwords. It looks terrific! And the story is really cute!


Thanks, Linda, and thanks for the review. Do you have little ones to share it with?


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

ericbt said:


> Thanks, Linda, and thanks for the review. Do you have little ones to share it with?


I don't, both my kids are in their twenties  But it will be a fun story to share when family and friends bring little ones by.


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Linda Ash said:


> I don't, both my kids are in their twenties  But it will be a fun story to share when family and friends bring little ones by.


Yeah, my boys are in their 30s and still no grandchildren in view. Maybe someday.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I wrote Baling for the YA audience, but it seems mostly to be read by adults, far as I can tell.  

Three of my short stories are for little ones, though!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

It took me until I was forty to have a cvhild, Eric. Sadly my dad died just a few months before we found out my partner was pregnant. That's my one regret. I hope you have Grandkids soon.


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> It took me until I was forty to have a cvhild, Eric. Sadly my dad died just a few months before we found out my partner was pregnant. That's my one regret. I hope you have Grandkids soon.


I know it's not required these days, but I would really prefer if they got married first.


----------



## Stuffeshead (Jan 19, 2011)

*pulling up a chair temporarily*

I don't think I have it in me to write for children/YA.  Between literature and analysis classes in undergrad, followed by law school and hard-nose legal practice, I can't presently make my brain think "younger."  HOWEVER, when I discovered this wonderful collection of independent publishers at the Writer's Cafe, I ran home to tell my son about the opportunity he has to publish his doodles.  He has a long-running series of pencil-on-paper, stick-figure comic drawings (a series that continues to grow almost daily).  Most of it is silly 10-year-old stuff.  But I have seen more than a few examples of his work that would bring chuckles from all age groups.  I am interested to see whether a 10-year-old is a better judge of what other 10-year-olds want to see in their illustrated comic adventures.  So, to that end, I will execute that experiment by formatting a select grouping of several of his doodles for the Kindle.  I told him that any money he made in royalties would be solely his, and I would print the report to show him how much he made (if/when someone buys the collection).  

I figure this effort would be around 100 pages of drawings (12 or 13 doodles at 4 pages each).  I fiure to price it at $.99 to make it as accessible as possible to all in the market (and to ecourage impulse purchases, if possible).  If he sells enough over a few months to buy a new Lego set, he'll think he's as successful as a Caldecott winner!

Stuffeshead


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

I write for the YA audience! My former agent shopped a middle grades novel I wrote around for a while, but we kept hearing that the "voice was too YA." I can take a hint.  _The Guardian_ is a YA paranormal romance, but my preference leans toward realistic contemporary/romance (in the vein of Sarah Dessen, Elizabeth Scott, Deb Caletti, etc.).

I'm drafting a sequel to _The Guardian_, but my next Kindle upload will be realistic contemp, I think.

YA Contemporary Realistic is apparently a tough sell in the market right now. I'm curious to see how it holds up as an ebook.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Then the very best of luck with it, Katie. I think contemporary realistic YA could well be the next thing. Young people have inherited one hell of a confusing world.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Flump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly booomp


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope to upload another Leon book soon. _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs_.
This is actually Leon's first case. He has taken over from his great uncle Leonardo.


----------



## Kate Hamilton (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

Children's books are a wonderful world into the unbelievable.

I like works pre 1999. That was a sad turnaround year.

Having children is great - you have the excuse to indulge!

Don't miss E Nesbit. Roald Dahl simply hasn't been topped. I go back to Matilda regularly.

A.A.Milne - the original, not the Disney version.

And that's just a few.

Cheers,

Kate.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

What is it with some children's books and potty humor / bodily functions?? Is it just me? I thought there were things that are not mentioned in polite company, and they certainly wouldn't be mentioned in children's books. Now I keep seeing farting, burping, you name it... Argh.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

It'll be swearing next


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

Laura Lond said:


> What is it with some children's books and potty humor / bodily functions?? Is it just me? I thought there were things that are not mentioned in polite company, and they certainly wouldn't be mentioned in children's books. Now I keep seeing farting, burping, you name it... Argh.


You think it's bad in the states, you should come over here to Europe! I swear people are obssessed with bodily functions. My kids have a book (in dutch) that is basically a little boy wearing a diaper. He takes off the diaper, puts it on his dog and then pees on the floor. The dog does his business in the diaper. Mom arrives to tell them they're naughty and makes the boy mop the floor. End of story.

Yikes!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow. That's just wrong, Debi!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

weekly boomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly boomp


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

So pleased to find something on children's books. I've just been going back and reading all the pages. Thanks!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Debi F said:


> You think it's bad in the states, you should come over here to Europe! I swear people are obssessed with bodily functions. My kids have a book (in dutch) that is basically a little boy wearing a diaper. He takes off the diaper, puts it on his dog and then pees on the floor. The dog does his business in the diaper. Mom arrives to tell them they're naughty and makes the boy mop the floor. End of story.
> 
> Yikes!


Oh my. Yikes indeed! And someone actually published it?...


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

Does children picture books count?

My 15 year old daughter has 5 children books published, and anticipating another release next month.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Great illustrations


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Gang,
For some reason I haven't been getting my notifications for this thread, so I haven't kept up.  I've been busy writing my 4th novel, while my brother finished the illustrations for my upcoming new children's book.  It will be a while before it's released, I've still got some editing to do on it and then formatting, but I'll let you know when it's ready.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Michael Yu said:


> Does children picture books count?
> 
> My 15 year old daughter has 5 children books published, and anticipating another release next month.


Wow!! Only 15 and 5 published books?! BIG congrats!!!


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep, only 15.

I'm hoping she will be the next Amanda Hocking when she growup.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Please do, Eric. And 15. Wow. Good luck to her, Michael.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Just to let everyone know that 'The Time Hunters' is now available in print on Amazon


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Any other old kids out there?


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Just a heads-up on my soon-to-be-released children's book. I'm still working on the blurb. Let me know what you think...

_Billy's Family_
As an only child, Billy wishes for a bigger family. But spending a day at his great-grandfather's family reunion shows him that 'family' includes far more than just Mommy and Daddy. Billy's Family is an introduction to some of the terms and concepts of family relationships.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds great, Eric. As an only child myself, I'll be very interested to have a read of that. Good luck with it


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

My fav thread  Anyone read the Emerald Atlas?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I've self-published one children's book, _The Adventures of Azalea and the Step-Fairy. _ It's both a fairy tale and adventure story--a combination of a traditional fairy tale with the problems of modern life blended in together. I don't know what age group would go for it. I think perhaps 6-10. Is that considered middle age or what? Girls would be interested in the fantasy part of my story and boys would probably like the action scenes. When I tried to remember the rules of writing for children I froze but when I told myself "just write the story you want to write," I was able to proceed and enjoyed doing it. After finishing the story, I was amazed to discover that a great deal of it was a disguised autobiography. Now what? I really like the story I wrote and think it would make a terrific Disney animated movie. As I wrote the story the individual scenes came alive for me and I could really visualize the story on a movie screen. My problem is that Disney does not accept unsolicited manuscripts; so i'm trying to find an agent. I started writing this story over 60 years ago because my step-daughter loved to point out to me that step-mothers were evil in all the fairy tales. I thought that was unfair and wanted to write a story with a good and loving step-mother with the hope that kids would root for her. Needless to say characters and scenes were added and deleted throughout the years. It's definitely not the story I started out with. I'd love to get opinions of authors of children's books who are completely dedicated to children's literature.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Oh, I'm exactly the same, Keith. As I say in my blurb, I seriously hope I write for children of all ages.


Me too, Carl! _Mr. Planemaker's Flying Machine_ is for nine to ninety-year-olds!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Fantastic, Shelagh. Here's to children's writers


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Someday, I will receive a proof with no errors in it. Thursday was not that day. 
I received the proof for _*Billy's Family*_ on Thursday and there were 2 minor errors and one stupid one. (I hate those.) The files have been corrected, uploaded, approved, and a new proof shipped yesterday so the print release has been pushed back again. I'm still waiting on KindleCS to resolve their conversion problem before uploading to KDP to get it in the Kindle store. Since it's still not available at Amazon, I haven't added a book page here and it's not in my signature.

It is, however available in multiple ebook formats from Smashwords, with a generous 50% sample if you want to check it out.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Best of luck, Eric. Everyone, Eric is a great writer


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

How is it possible I missed this thread for so long?

Good to see all the children's writers. I think the e-book market is tough for anything under the YA age. My book (in my siggy) is MG. It sells better on Nook than Kindle. I hear that's because more kids have Nooks -- it shows color.

Good luck to everyone. Writing for children is wonderful.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm the author (under my pseudonym Miriam Aronson) of the Little Mike and Maddie series of children's books about a pair of lovable dogs and their motorcycle adventures. I very much want to publish my books on Amazon Kindle, but I'm not sure how to go about converting these picture books with text to Kindle. Any input would be much appreciated. If you'd like to view pages of the books, please visit:

http://www.crumbgobbler.com/

You can also purchase the Little Mike and Maddie books if you click on the "Visit Our Store," which will take you to my website, http://www.walkerpublishing.net/miriamaronson.html.

Looking forward to brainstorming with you on how to introduce Little Mike and Maddie to Kindle kid's book fans!

Miriam Minger


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Miriam, I documented the process of converting my first children's book, Sam and the Dragon, and have it posted on my website. It's not exactly a step-by-step guide, but it might be helpful. You can read it at: http://ericbt.webs.com/publishingmychildrensstoryonsmashwords.htm


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Carl Ashmore said:


> My fav thread  Anyone read the Emerald Atlas?


I got an ARC for Emerald Atlas during a week when there was sooooo much buzz about the book. I was a bit disappointed by it at first. I think the buzz made me expect something . . . different. But it has turned out to be one of those stories that really stuck in my head, and now I look forward to reading the sequels. Stephens' sentences are absolutely delicious!

(BTW, I read YA--about 140 title a year--and write YA as well.)


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

ericbt said:


> Miriam, I documented the process of converting my first children's book, Sam and the Dragon, and have it posted on my website. It's not exactly a step-by-step guide, but it might be helpful. You can read it at: http://ericbt.webs.com/publishingmychildrensstoryonsmashwords.htm


Thanks so much! I'll definitely check it out.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers, Cidney. I will check it out then. And welcome, LB


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Cheers, Cidney. I will check it out then. And welcome, LB


If you read or write Middle-Grade, I'd call it a must-read!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

It's now my holiday read. I'm heading for France in 2 months. That will be one of my three books


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm happy to report that _Billy's Family_ is now available for the Kindle and in print. I've updated my signature with the link to Amazon. There's also a new 5-star review, but you have to go to the print edition to read it. Thanks for letting me share.

Eric


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Eric's so I hope it does well


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Aw, I forgot this thread. Here's a bump should anyone want to help revive it.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, just in case anyone is interested. The sequel to 'The Time Hunters' is due out for Christmas


----------



## Gio Pago (Feb 12, 2011)

I certainly hope parents give my eBook/ paperback a try for Halloween.  It's ideal as a read-to-me book and it's not so frightening as to give the kids nightmares keeping mom and dad late up at night.  I hope you all will be generous with your time and check it out. Thanks in advance

Gio Pago... btw it's a story that I wrote for a school assignment when I was in third grade.  My teacher actually thought the story was so good she didn't believe that I wrote it and only gave me a C insinuating that I had copied it from somewhere.  Boy, I felt bad for her after mom showed up at school and got things straightened out.  I don't have to tell you; she changed my grade right away.  My mom thought the story was good and she kept it and got it copyrighted.  I'm glad she did, cuz I never thought that much about the story but it's nice seeing something that I wrote as a child being enjoyed by others.


----------



## Heather Ross (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Carl! Thanks for reviving this thread! I've written an illustrated children's book due to be released...when my illustrator is over the flu.
I wrote the book six years ago for my grandfather. It's loosely based on his life growing up in the Yuma desert chasing wild Mustangs and living the adventurous life most kids today only see on TV. The book was much shorter, but when I dug it out I found myself adding a little here and there until I reached more than 6,000 words. I had always envisioned the book with illustrations, maybe because I'm a visual person, and my daughter had drawn pictures for the book. For the updated release I commissioned an illustrator for ten full color illustrations. I can't wait to upload the book, hopefully next week. My intended audience is MG 8-12, but I think all ages will like it because there is a lot of action.

I've written other unpublished books (YA, Romance), but I found writing this children's book so enjoyable that I've already started the second book. Maybe it's the thought of the illustrations bringing the book to life or the stories of my family being retold that excites me. I'm not sure which, but I also think it may have something to do with being a mom and wanting to write stories my kids will like to read. 

Anyhow, hello to all of the other children's and illustrated fiction authors! Good luck and happy selling!

Heather


----------



## JuliaJamieson (Sep 19, 2011)

Love children's books from picture books to MG and YA! Books from our youth hold a special place in our hearts, I think. I'm honored to be part of that tradition. 

I write YA fantasy under another name (traditionally published) and YA contemporary fiction under this one (self-pubbed). In my other name, I run into "branding" problems because my publisher wants me to continue writing what my readership expects from me. Self-pubbing is a way for me to try writing other things without messing with my brand. 

But it's still YA! 

Julia


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Julia, it's an honour (I'm English ) to have you with us .xx


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I am soon releasing our book for young children "God of Wonder" My husband W. is working on the illustrations. I enjoyed writing it  because it's a sweet little book that is for a young reader probably kindergarten or first grade. I have two more in the works for next year.  It was truly joyful writing for young children and I found it a blessing.  

I don't know the age of kindle readers and we should have went for traditional publishing. Someone suggested a christian publisher and said there was one who was looking for such a book.  I guess I didn't follow through, because I deleted the email.  

This book is fully illustrated and I don't know how much of a market there is for it in ebook.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Best of luck with it, EW


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone got any books on their Christmas wishlist?


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

I am considering writing a fantasy book for children. I actually have a great idea (OR I think it is) and a basic plot. I am unsure how to make sure you fall in the guidelines for different age groups. I am thinking the same age group as Beverly Clearly’s Henry and Beezus series. Those are 8-12 year olds.

Besides, reading other books in that age group is there anywhere I can find guidelines?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Not to my knowledge, BJ. Write what you want to write and then see where it fits is the best advice


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone got any ideas for selling children's books on Amazon UK? My Leon books are going ok in the US, but can't get a kick-start in the UK.


----------



## JodieBrownlee (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello,

I love reading MG and YA books and am always discovering new ones. The latest faves are by Alan Bradley - The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie - and are murder mysteries with an 11 year old girl as the protoganist slueth.

I have written three MG books which were published traditionally in Australia, NEw Zealand, and Italy, but I am self-publishing i the USA,largely because I have not interested a lit agent in them. My sales are all in the US with zero sales in the UK. I am wondering if this is becuase I chose to use US english in my ebooks?
http://www.jodiebrownlee.com


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm glad you bumped it! I missed it before. 

I write MG and YA, although only my YA's have been published (so far). I'm waiting for the big MG e-book revolutions .... *crickets* .... well, I think it's coming, but obviously it's not here yet. 

I love writing for kids, and even when mine "grow up" I'm sure I'll still be writing for their 8, 10, and 13 year old selves.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Jan. 'The Time Hunters' has sold over five thousand in the UK in the last year. There's not really an easy way to crack it, just keep plugging away and be decent to people. I've taken a hit in the US since Amazon changed the main forum rules, but have done okay. 

And nice to have you here, Susan.

Thanks for the reccs, Jodie.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I was wondering if how many of us have Halloween stories. I've just published a Halloween Tale that has been years in the making. Anyone else have a Halloween story? If so, how are you promoting it. The week before seems like a good time to start getting the word out.









Link to Amazon.com for Pumper the Pumpkin:
http://www.amazon.com/Pumper-the-Pumpkin-ebook/dp/B005X1CS1A

Link to Smashwords.com for Pumper:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/97571

I'm sure there will be a lot of readers looking for Halloween fiction to get them into the mood this week.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Quite right, Tiffany. Best of luck with it. Sounds great


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And to let everyone know, 'The Time Hunters and the Box of Eternity' is released next month


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

I write young adult books because they are fun. I write suspense novels too, but that is more about real people in the real world, but the magical adventure books is like painting pictures with words. I can create epic landscapes, fantastic adventures and characters that are bigger than life. The Legend of the Hermit Master was born because I like telling my nieces and nephews stories. I loved labyrinth, never ending story, willow and great movies like this when I was growing up. My nephews and nieces are like... never heard of them! They are more toy story, harry potter generation. So, I wanted to write a good old 80's magical adventure story. Oddly the adults absolutely love it, lol.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello all! I'll pull up and talk about books for kids. I've lived several years of my life in slush pile land. This year, I've decided the slush in sinking sand, the empire is crumbling, and it's time to rise. I am going to begin by publishing my nonfiction book for kids. I write picture books, middle grade, young adult and for teachers. I've been to Chautauqua to the Highlight's Foundation Writer's Workshop (which is FANTASTIC). My classroom (fourth grade) looks like a miniature library. I own about 2000 books. There are certain books I've read over and over again, and I still learn something as a writer each time. My favorites include -

Owl Moon by Jane Yolen
Sarah, Plain and Tall by Patricia MacLachlan
Hachet by Gary Paulson
The Tale of Despereaux by Kate DiCamillo

There is no way I could begin to list ALL of my favorites! I do have lists of books on my website: www.effectiveteachingsolutions.com

I think it will be interesting to see if kids get Kindles for Christmas.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Simon and Ets. Best of luck with your books. Nice to have you on board


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And if i can say that 'The Time Hunters' sequel is out on Thursday


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Carl Ashmore said:


> And if i can say that 'The Time Hunters' sequel is out on Thursday


Looks like you just said it 

Good luck with it, Carl.

I've just received my first 5 star review for _Chamaeleon: The Secret Spy_, which I'm thrilled about and am currently working on setting up a website for children's ebooks called Kindle for Kids. I'll keep you informed of (any) progress; in the meantime any web gurus or graphics wizards out there that would be pepared to offer help, please PM me.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I write YA. I enjoy having heroines that are conflicted and ultimately do the best they can in the circumstances they are given. I enjoy influencing the next generation to enjoy both reading and writing.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

So excited that my Little Mike and Maddie series of children's picture books written under the pen name Miriam Aronson will be launched as ebooks in December!

http://www.walkerpublishing.net/miriamaronson.html

Miriam Minger


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lyndawrites said:


> Looks like you just said it
> 
> Good luck with it, Carl.
> 
> I've just received my first 5 star review for _Chamaeleon: The Secret Spy_, which I'm thrilled about and am currently working on setting up a website for children's ebooks called Kindle for Kids. I'll keep you informed of (any) progress; in the meantime any web gurus or graphics wizards out there that would be pepared to offer help, please PM me.


Look forward to seeing your website. Will it be ready before Christmas?


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

So glad you revived this thread, Carl. Congratulations on your sales and your new sequel! 

I've published three middle grade novels, all part of *The Fisherman's Son Trilogy*. I had a blast writing these books, have received many great reviews for them and had a lot of fun reading from them in schools and talking to children about the research behind the books and what it's like to be a writer.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, Jan, Marilyn and Lynda. Very kind of you. A best of luck with your books xx

If I can mention the release of the TH sequel - The Time Hunters and the Box of Eternity (Book 2 in the acclaimed series for children of all ages ...), which is now available in the Kindle store.

Here's the blurb:

'The Time Hunters and the Box of Eternity' is the second in the bestselling Time Hunters saga.

Becky and Joe Mellor return to Bowen Hall for the half term holidays to find things are as unusual as ever. Of course, that's to be expected when you're sharing a stately home with a dinosaur, a winged horse, two sabre-tooth tigers, Will Scarlet and Bowen Hall's latest resident - a dodo named Deirdre. Things, however, get more intriguing when American time traveller, Bruce Westbrook, arrives with two gold doubloons that seem to possess strange, supernatural powers.

So begins a thrilling adventure that leads Becky, Joe, Uncle Percy and Will to 1920s Chicago, Victorian Edinburgh and the 18th Century Caribbean - battling gangsters, pirates, sea-monsters and zombie sharks on a quest for the legendary Pandora's Box ...

The clock is still ticking ...

Many thanks,
Carl
x


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Look forward to seeing your website. Will it be ready before Christmas?


You'll be pleased to know that *Kindles For Kids* is now up. 

http://wp.me/p20EA3-1


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, Jan. Wonderful blog. Is it your handiwork?

Anyway, all the writers on the thread should check it out 

Carl
x


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Thanks, Jan. Wonderful blog. Is it your handiwork?
> 
> Anyway, all the writers on the thread should check it out
> 
> ...


Not my handiwork. You need to thank Lyndawrites.


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Carl and everybody.  I have just discovered this thread.  Unfortunately, almost dinner time for me.  But I just have to take the time to say it's a great topic.  I published my first and only book on Kindle recently.  I am an indie and the book is an adventlure fantasy story. I didn't set out to write for children  I just set out to write and the story just unfolded across the pages.  It was a great experience.  I found myself creating a place populated with people and I loved it.

It is wonderful to read all the other comments and learn more about other authors.  Have to go now, the spuds are boiling.  Bye all.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Bless you, Jean. And welcome to the thread. Enjoy your spuds  x


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

So happy to announce that my Little Mike and Maddie series of children's picture books about a lovable pair of dogs and their motorcycle adventures are now available on Kindle! You'll find Little Mike and Maddie's First Motorcycle Ride, Little Mike and Maddie's Black Hills Adventure, and Little Mike and Maddie's Christmas Book under my pen name, Miriam Aronson, just in time for the holidays!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats. Hope you do well.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Best of luck with them, Miriam  x


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes for my Little Mike and Maddie books--all available now on Kindle for 99 cents under my pen name, Miriam Aronson!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Miriam, great cover on the xmas book


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Miriam, great cover on the xmas book


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Miriam, great cover on the xmas book


Thanks, Carl!

Miriam


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A pleasure, Miriam.x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone get any good books for Xmas?


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi!
Finally I have managed to enter the bewildering world of forums.  I'm looking forward to joining many more of your discussions about children's books, in particular for younger readers.  Just published my first e-book before Christmas, which is written for girls in particular, aged 7+.  It seems this is a difficult age group to reach compared to YA, does anyone else find this?  Any advice welcome! 

'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' by Nicola Palmer was published on 17th December 2011

Thanks x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And welcome, Nicola. I wish you the very best of luck with 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis.' It sounds like a great story. Oh, and it's nice to have a fellow Brit on board. 

Welcome to the thread.

My advice, as always, is write more, do some well targetted promotion (but don't let it dominate your life) and write a little bit more


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello everyone!  My first children's book is aimed at toddlers and teaches about patience and sharing.  My second one is currently being illustrated which I'm very excited about.  The second book will be aimed at older children (4-8 yrs old).  The illustrations so far are looking really good and I hope to have it ready by late February.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hiya 4eyesbooks. Best of luck with it


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

My first children's book is free until midnight.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck with it, PA.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to Scarlet for TH2's 12th straight 5 star review in UK


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Can I just mention that 'The Time Hunters'  now has 50 out of 55 Five star reviews in the UK and is still only 99 cents


----------



## Gio Pago (Feb 12, 2011)

Sup pplz dropping by to share some exciting news about my children's book Snoops Clues & Boos...

Walmart is having a contest called "get on the shelf" where people compete to get their product on the shelves of Walmart (a super store in the USA). My book SNOOPS, CLUES & Boos was entered into the contest and has been accepted to compete.

I kindly request for all who are reading this post to consider going to this link

http://www.getontheshelf.com/product/1736/Snoops,-Clues-&-Boos

beginning March 7th and voting to get this book on the shelves of Walmart. I don't have to tell you what an honor it is just having my work as an indie author to make it this far.

Thank you in advance for your consideration.

Gio


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gio Pago said:


> Sup pplz dropping by to share some exciting news about my children's book Snoops Clues & Boos...
> 
> Walmart is having a contest called "get on the shelf" where people compete to get their product on the shelves of Walmart (a super store in the USA). My book SNOOPS, CLUES & Boos was entered into the contest and has been accepted to compete.
> 
> ...


All the best on getting onto the shelves.
Walmart has recently taken over a chain of stores in South Africa. I wonder if they'll introduce it here.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Interesting, Jan


----------



## lauralouise (Feb 6, 2012)

Oooh!! So excited to have just seen this thread! I was thinking there weren't many children's/YA authors on here and am pleased to find we have our own area!
My book currently available on Kindle is a ghostly mystery about an English teen getting involved in an ancient Native American mystery when visting New York state with her archaeologist mother. I have written a few other books for kids too and am now working on a YA novel, and am keen to hear other people's stories of publishing on Kindle. At first I thought it might not really work for kids books, but I see some of you have been really successful. That's great!


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello everyone
I'm not as experienced as most of you but I started writing my books before I knew who the audience was.  When I started thinking about it I decided they were for children of all ages - especially my age   I recently saw a quote along the lines of "the best children's books are not written for children but by the child within you" or something along those lines.  I think that's where I'm coming from.


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

I've got a new children's book coming out soon. _The Wizards of the Body Shop_. I'm currently awaiting the proof, but you can check out a preview on BookBuzzr at http://bit.ly/wjGHs4


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello again, I'll take a look at that next!

I've just been downloading what look to be some nice older children's books from the Smashwords.com promotion this week for Read an EBook Week.  It's the first time I've been involved in this, so still feeling my way.  I got four books: Gasparilla's Treasure by Scott Clements, Guardian Cats and the Lost Books of Alexandria by Rahma Krambo; Nashoga, Book 1 of the Redstone Series by Rebecca Weinstein, and Flash Gold (free) by Lindsay Buroker (steampunk short story/novella).  I hope some people will like The Princelings of the East too!

Just finished reading Liz Kessler A Year Without Autumn, which I thought was excellent.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah the thread for me.  I am a young adult author.  My first book is in the AR List and I visit schools to promote my books.  Just found kindleboards a little over a month ago to start promoting my ebooks.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome, JT. Great to have you on board


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Welcome, JT. Great to have you on board


Thanks Carl.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

My pleasure, JT


----------

